# Please Please does anyone recognise this horse?



## sophie1981 (28 December 2012)

I have been searching for info on my horse's past for over six months..I have gained a little info here and there including the fact he has been passed around dealers and private owners all over the country and has been called numerous different names. I suspect he may have been through Beeston Horse sales more than once in the past and was sold at York Auction in May 2012 where he eventually came to me.

The previous names I know of are: Mouse, Murphy and Mac.

He was born in 2001 although his age has also been lied about over the years.
He has been very hard to bridle and has scar tissue around front right foot and an old injury(?) scar in his left back hoof although I cannot be clear when these would have happened I know they are at least a year old.

He has been in so many different homes that someone, somewhere must know him as he is so sweet natured and I can't believe that it wasn't a heartbreaking decision for some of his previous owners to part with him (although they must have had their reasons and I realise he is not a 'cheap' horse to keep if he was not up to the job they required him for)

He is around the 16.2 mark but has been described as both bigger and smaller and can look slightly 'fleabitten' if you look closely he has almost chesnut coloured flecks.

He is a registered Irish Sports Horse and is microchipped but at one point was just passported as a grey gelding.

I really hope someone remembers him :-(

Thank you so much for reading xx

http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums...0150967296927606_1806912551_n_zpscd0acc5a.jpg
http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums...0151033950187606_1954103978_n_zpsceb3385b.jpg
http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums...0150844951652606_1123034176_n_zps3ef51ba2.jpg


----------



## smellsofhorse (28 December 2012)

Sorry no help but a bump.
Good luck searching


----------



## putasocinit (28 December 2012)

He looks lovely, does it matter what his history is all about? Just enjoy him unless he has issues but again dealing with a clean slat is better than horror stories.


----------



## sophie1981 (29 December 2012)

He has a few issues but mainly I'd like to hear how he ended up at dealers yards as he was 'apparently' a very valuable(sp?) at one point.. I'm a bit of a busy body too lol!

 I love him so much and feel I need to know as much as possible about him and would love to see any old pictures 
I'm a bit sad I know ;-) xx


----------



## bella9091 (2 January 2013)

We bred our Enniskeane Pride mare to him, and we know who owns 'Carriglea Chieftain' now. Super little cob, jumps 1m for fun.They think the world of him.


----------



## sophie1981 (2 January 2013)

?? :-0 lol


----------



## sophie1981 (2 January 2013)

He's a gelding but thanks lol x


----------

